# Earmuffs for the uninitiated...



## carlhester (10 June 2009)

After reading a very long thread on earmuffs (!) I will put the record straight - of course I didnt 'presume' that my horse would wear them because it was a fashionable idea. 

Permission was granted from the judge at C, this is normal practice and anyone can do this. If 'follyfoot' knew the rules she would be welcome to do the same.. I did feel her post was slightly uncalled for and although I am not 'sarkie' thank you for bringing this to my attention. 

I will say alot of your posts made me laugh and the odd one makes me want to strangle you! I am not predjudice to anyone and the thought that my sexuality gives you so much for concern is archaic.

I will continue to practice my dressage and avoid looking through your windows at night! So wear your earmuffs with pride providing permission is granted!

Carl x


----------



## Halfstep (10 June 2009)

Hope you had a good giggle at the stupid people, and enjoy your earmuffs!  People are daft.  And welcome to HHO.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (10 June 2009)

Do you know, I never even noticed the "earmuffs".

I just thought "Hoorah, Carl has a new horse, we might get a medal in 2012 after all"

Good of you to take the time to respond to your critics.

P.


----------



## Lollii (10 June 2009)

I didn't read the post - earmuffs!!?? but it sounds fasinating!

But .er... I think your great - can I have a lesson (I/my horse will wear earmuffs if needed!!!


----------



## martlin (10 June 2009)

I have to say I'm finding both threads mildly amusing.
I couldn't care about earmuffs and such like less.


----------



## only_me (10 June 2009)

welcome to the forum 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I hope you stay and help us all with our dressage woes, and also please let me know the next time you are in richhill as I would love to arrange a lesson! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ets: my grammer is woeful!


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (10 June 2009)

Love it  
	
	
		
		
	


	













I cant believe how the other thread has turned!!!!


----------



## lucretia (10 June 2009)

Frankly darling, if you want to make a fashion statement, you need a lot more bling..... perhaps a few mane jewels instead of white tape. And a sequin and a bit of tulle never did an earmuff any harm, I am sure you could carry it off. Shall I get my stylist to call yours? And while you are getting  away with so much, i am sure that Catherine has a bottle of the gold sparkly hoof polish somewhere, it a teeny bit passe, silver is so much more in for hooves this year but you have to start somewhere......


----------



## lannerch (10 June 2009)

maybe carl you are in compitition with katie for the queen/king of bling, although bling himself should already have that title.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (10 June 2009)

ahem.
i love you.
and um, i obviously have something really constructive to say about earmuffs too... um... any minute now.


----------



## Tea_Biscuit (10 June 2009)

Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum!


----------



## kizzywiz (10 June 2009)

So does this mean you're going to stay &amp; answer all our woeful dressage questions??  Like if I put some earmuffs on my pony, will it help get the canter up off her forehand 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Must admit mane jewels sound pretty cool, perhaps a light sprinkling for our sj lesson tomorrow??


----------



## Wilbur_Force (10 June 2009)

Carl, to be honest, you could wear a santa hat and the horse reindeer ears and you would still be a 'god' in my eyes!  You are a great role model for the sport of dressage and someone who truly appreciates and cares for their horses and that's worth a lot more than earmuffs in my book.


----------



## Quadro (10 June 2009)

this weekend dressage riders up and down the country will be wearing earmuffs in support of mr h, the blingier the more supportive!!!!!! follyfoot will be easily spotted by her horses nakedness..............................just as well im an sjer


----------



## marble (10 June 2009)

well done, you are super, my niece who flew over from England today, to visit me in Northern Ireland with her mum, and also to look at some horses to buy, we spent so much time  talking about the forum and "sarkie" we really thought that it was you...I have just rung her, she is on her way home from Liverpool airport, to tell her about your post......please keep posting, although I would imagine you will be swamped by calls for advice....Oh for all "name" riders to go on in their real names..it would be wonderful...no more "i heard it on the grapevine"


----------



## Gingernags (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So does this mean you're going to stay &amp; answer all our woeful dressage questions??   

[/ QUOTE ]

Not likely - all the potential mad groupies and stalkers will have scared him away!!!!

Good of him to set the record straight with good grace though. 

I can imagine him finding us amusing...


----------



## lucretia (10 June 2009)

dont you think that santa hats ar rather saturday night out with the chavs? I dont know if that is quite the tone a Dress Arge Rider should be going for?


----------



## Golden_Match_II (10 June 2009)

Well said. We are soo childish on this forum - lols!
What a load of nuimpties, getting hotted up by something one person said. People have they're right to views - but that still doesn't entitle us to just be horrible and snitchy on a whim!

Live and let live, treat people how you would like to be treated etc etc.


----------



## WelshRuby (10 June 2009)

Welcome to the forum Carl! Hope you can find time to stay around.


----------



## nic85 (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
ahem.
i love you.
and um, i obviously have something really constructive to say about earmuffs too... um... any minute now. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto this....

also is now a good time to mention I used to fancy Mr Hester....


----------



## PortwayPaddy (10 June 2009)

Lets face it, earmuffs or no earmuffs, the bloke could wear a ballgown and pantyhose and still get a GP test out of a skateboard with a tail.

He is a stunning rider to watch and very dry and funny to listen to.

Carry on Mr Hester.  2012 is a calling.

P.


----------



## LEH89 (10 June 2009)

TBH Carl, I feel very sorry for you that you had to read all that nasty stuff in the previous post and that you felt the need to post to reply but good on you for doing so.

Keep doing what you are doing and winning everything (wearing earmuffs as much as poss 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and that will keep the 'unofficial judges' at bay.


----------



## Sags_Deer (10 June 2009)

Yahaay well said. You use earmuffs or whatever you want as if someone of your level would not get permission - duh!! - from one of your biggest fans (ps can i have Valegro pleaseeee!). Wishing you all the best for the rest of the season.


----------



## H's mum (10 June 2009)

Carl I've got very strange images of you wearing earmuffs in bed now! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












Kate x


----------



## Patches (10 June 2009)

Oh My Golly Gosh! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Welcome to the forum, although I suspect your first foray on HHO has left you feeling less than enthusiastic about regularly returning.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I haven't read all of the other thread, but cannot believe some of the comments that I did read. 

Sexuality has nothing to do with your talent, it is irrelevant to anyone else, and I respect/admire you for the horseman you truly are. 

Good luck in 2012, I hope to see you secure a new piece of gold jewellery, fly fringe or not!


----------



## Patches (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Lets face it, earmuffs or no earmuffs, the bloke could wear a ballgown and pantyhose and still get a GP test out of a skateboard with a tail.

He is a stunning rider to watch and very dry and funny to listen to.

Carry on Mr Hester.  2012 is a calling.

P. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just getting right canter strike off from my mare would make me happy......I'm not aspiring for greatness!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Great post though. 

Carl is a rider I could watch all day. A joy to see him perform his craft.


----------



## Beanyowner (10 June 2009)

Don't you just love it how people start back peddling! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*chuckle chuckle*


----------



## Patches (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't you just love it how people start back peddling! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*chuckle chuckle* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Faster than Chris Hoy .... in reverse!


----------



## H's mum (10 June 2009)

PMSL! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## Beanyowner (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Don't you just love it how people start back peddling! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*chuckle chuckle* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Faster than Chris Hoy .... in reverse!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Good one patches!!


----------



## spaniel (10 June 2009)

beep beep beep beep beep


----------



## punk (11 June 2009)

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't think for a minute it was CH himself!!!!!!!

The choice of name was obvious! After all whoever it was wanted you to think it was CH - AND YOU DID!!  

I am sure CH wouldn't have been so 'sarkie'!! Might just have explained why he had got permission and left it at that - like a true professional. Am sure he wouldn't have made the sarkie comment about grasses at school!!  Very childish IMO.

I vote for 'Troll'  Don't feed any more!!!!!!!!!! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



OOPS!! Hopefully you didn't read all the comments in Competition Riders as you are 'new' to the forum!! If you did, I am sorry for the above comment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - but it had the intended effect to make you come out - "so to speak'.  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Am a great fan of yours, and loved your dressage commentary at Badminton!!!!!!!!!!!! You have a wicked sense of humour, and good on you for replying!!

(Of course, we still don't know if is really you, do we!! . That's what is such FUN about this forum don't you think!! )


----------



## PapaFrita (11 June 2009)

*waves frantically* Ooooh, I've come over all starstruck!!


----------



## PortwayPaddy (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]



OOPS!! Hopefully you didn't read all the comments in Competition Riders as you are 'new' to the forum!! If you did, I am sorry for the above comment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - but it had the intended effect to make you come out - "so to speak'.  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Am a great fan of yours, and loved your dressage commentary at Badminton!!!!!!!!!!!! You have a wicked sense of humour, and good on you for replying!!

(Of course, we still don't know if is really you, do we!! . That's what is such FUN about this forum don't you think!! )  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly, it's raised a laugh and a few giggles.  Doesn't do be too serious all the time.  Lifes too short.  

P.


----------



## Michelle73 (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
ahem.
i love you.
and um, i obviously have something really constructive to say about earmuffs too... um... any minute now. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto this....

also is now a good time to mention I used to fancy Mr Hester....






[/ QUOTE ]

So did I!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  He was my Horse &amp; Pony and Pony Mag pin-up!!!  Then when I was 18 I was at a show with friends when Carl walked passed the lorry, we were so excited, we ran after him wanting his autograph but were too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 to ask.  Then we were thrilled because he'd touched our lorry on the way passed.  How sad is that.  

Since then, I've been lucky enough to meet him and have a demo at his yard.  I thought he was fab and very down to earth!


----------



## JM07 (11 June 2009)

i for one thought your commentary at Badders was inspired...


welcome.


----------



## Wasrandyra (11 June 2009)

Seriously - do people actually believe this is really Carl Hester???  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I doubt it very much myself ....


----------



## Silverspring (11 June 2009)

Were the earmuffs on the horse or the rider?  I'm off to read whole story...


----------



## BBs (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Seriously - do people actually believe this is really Carl Hester???  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I doubt it very much myself ....  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He has NEVER hidden behind a different identity on BD forum, so why would he start now?
Sarkie just didnt sound like his kinda response, this sounds more like the real CH.


----------



## Madam_max (11 June 2009)

Especially as he is at Wellington competing


----------



## Wasrandyra (11 June 2009)

LMAO at Carl Hester wearing earmuffs in a test !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlossom (11 June 2009)

Ok, I seem to be very behind the times here... where is the original thread that this is in response to?! Can someone post me a link pleeeeassse? 

(Oh my god, I just actually posted instead of just reading, I think I might go into shock 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Tea_Biscuit (11 June 2009)

Look in LN, about 6 posts below this one.  'Is Carl Hester Breaking' etc etc.


----------



## Patches (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Seriously - do people actually believe this is really Carl Hester???  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I doubt it very much myself ....  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He has NEVER hidden behind a different identity on BD forum, so why would he start now?
Sarkie just didnt sound like his kinda response, this sounds more like the real CH. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Also, surely an educated man would have used Sarccy as the spelling for the username. 

I have no doubts, in my mind at least, that this thread was started by the great man himself.


----------



## mtj (11 June 2009)

I reckon the only concern most female HHO have regarding the OP's sexuality is disappointment 
	
	
		
		
	


	





just incase anyone is wondering, earmuffs have yet to turn my warmblood into a star.  Clearly needs the OP!


----------



## LittleBlossom (11 June 2009)

Thank you! Now fully clued in, hurrah


----------



## MandyMoo (11 June 2009)

welcome to the forum 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 try not to judge us all by a stupid petty arguement by some people on that thread...

enjoy your earmuffs! lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Ezme (11 June 2009)

*faints*


*reawakes to say* I loved you're comentary's at badminton! *faints again*


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 June 2009)

This post is so funny- ^^lol Ezme


----------



## hellspells (12 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Also, surely an educated man would have used Sarccy as the spelling for the username. 



[/ QUOTE ]

Not if you come from Sark you would't


----------



## MagicMelon (12 June 2009)

Good grief Carl, your presence has reduced many HHO'ers into giggling, heart fluttering kids!  Very amusing!


----------



## Three (12 June 2009)

I'm def torn between 'giggling, heart fluttering kid' and 'fainting with excitement'.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Welcome Carl, this forum provides many of us with hours of entertainment - I hope it does you too.


----------



## jojofruits (12 June 2009)

LOl good on ya Carl.. I have to say I have always found this forum to be unbelievably bitchy.. which is why i never post here! what ever happened to us all supporting each other eh?? ah well they do say that horses bring out the very best or the very worst in people


----------

